# Roux times



## jms_gears1 (Jul 29, 2009)

so after reading the post Troubles with Roux (or something close to that) i decided to learn roux becasue it seems pretty fun. I suck as far as block building goes, so most of the times i end up resorting to a fridrich-ish block building which is more inserting then building.

I started today, and looked at Roux's site and now i mostly understand step 4a, have a slight problem with step 4b and my 4c sucks horribly.

My question is what, if you can remember, were your times when starting out using the roux method. This is because i want to see where i stand as far as this method goes.

My average is: 01:03.27

my times are:
5: 01:06.00 
4: 01:08.10 
3: 00:50.00 
2: 01:09.56 
1: 01:02.70 

Breakdown of solve(not average just one solve)
f2b:00:24.56
corner orientation:00:01.84
corner perm:00:04.50
4a:00:05.59
4b:00:12.25
4c:00:05.31


----------



## A_Qber (Jul 29, 2009)

hey
i just started out yesterday, so thats why i made the thread (trouble with roux).
I haven't timed myself yet, but i know that my 1x2x3 blocks are so bad, and it takes me 30 seconds to do them, but the rest of the steps takes me 30 seconds.

so all together, i am around one minute. uh, my block building sucks, but i look to improve that with Roux.

(and yeah, Roux is very fun!!!)

in conclusion, i'm like you. but i do the full roux, which is why my block building times are so bad.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 29, 2009)

A_Qber said:


> hey
> i just started out yesterday, so thats why i made the thread (trouble with roux).
> I haven't timed myself yet, but i know that my 1x2x3 blocks are so bad, and it takes me 30 seconds to do them, but the rest of the steps takes me 30 seconds.
> 
> ...



hmmm yea mines about 30 seconds and the rest takes me between 30 and 40 seconds.

my blockbuilding is ok at best i used petrus for awhile so i get the concept but the actual block building techniques are way diffrent in petrus and roux.

My f2l Sucks in comparison to a lot of people to like around 22 seconds on avg.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2009)

when I started timing myself I was at 35. this was about a week with the roux method. I'm at sub-17 after a while(I think one and a half years. I'm not sure anymore)


----------



## retr0 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've given the Roux method a whirl once or twice. Never properly practised it. I figured out how it was done, then learned intuitively form there. I timed 5 just now.

1 - 1:00.32
2 - 1:19.99 (Unlucky)
3 - 0:54.25
4 - 1:05.78
5 - 0:53.21

Average - 01:02.71

I picked this method up really quickly though.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> when I started timing myself I was at 35. this was about a week with the roux method. I'm at sub-17 after a while(I think one and a half years. I'm not sure anymore)



i owe a big thank you to you waffle. your tutorials are the reason i understand 4b and how i originally found out about roux.

do you have any tips as far as getting faster with roux?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

When I started CF I was at sub-60 which was faster than my LBL at that time (sub-70). That was how I learned how to do step 4 (a,b and c). I got down to sub-50 with CF within 2 weeks of learning it.

When I switched to Roux I was +60 from the start because my block building sucked. Sub-50 took a week, sub-40 took a couple of weeks, and I've been using Roux for 2 and a half months and I'm sub-30.


----------



## retr0 (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know for sure, but I'd assume that using fridrich F2L (Without the cross) and using Fridrich/2-look OLL would get the corners and edges done quicker (assuming that's not already how it's done. Otherwise ignore this comment)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > when I started timing myself I was at 35. this was about a week with the roux method. I'm at sub-17 after a while(I think one and a half years. I'm not sure anymore)
> ...



blocks. always work on blocks


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

@Waffle, how long did it take you to get to sub-30 and sub-20?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2009)

sub-30 was in a matter months using roux
sub-20 was 1.5 years (not a lot of cubing and trying other methods) 2 years if you count the time I started cubing


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

So from +60 to sub-30 in 2 and a half months is decent?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 30, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> So from +60 to sub-30 in 2 and a half months is decent?



very much so


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

How many sub-20 Rouxers do you know of?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

im having trouble with roux style block building. im ok with petrus style but i like roux better. Waffle what is your thought process when building blocks? You should make a vid on it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> im having trouble with roux style block building. im ok with petrus style but i like roux better. Waffle what is your thought process when building blocks? You should make a vid on it.



Umm I'm pretty sure he did.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 30, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> im having trouble with roux style block building. im ok with petrus style but i like roux better. Waffle what is your thought process when building blocks? You should make a vid on it.



I made this to help some else but watch it. Not exactly what I do, but it sort of works


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

whats a good sight for cmll algorithms. i dont like the one on rouxs's site. I need one that has recognition like http://www.cubezone.be/coll.html


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 30, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> whats a good sight for cmll algorithms. i dont like the one on rouxs's site. I need one that has recognition like http://www.cubezone.be/coll.html



Use those for recognition but use real CMLL algs when you execute them.
My CMLL set on video.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Recognition is exactly the same as COLL.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 30, 2009)

(01:44.64)
01:14.250
00:45.23 
01:00.00
(00:36.25) = 00:59.82
Dang... I was flying on that last solve. sub 15 for the two blocks 

I reallly want to switch to roux. But I've spent so much time learning OLL and PLL. And theres just sooo many CMLL algorithms. :/ I just love m-slices tho...

EDIT:
I was having so much fun I did an average of 12 too. 
00:51.03 
(00:34.93)
00:45.10 
00:58.89 
00:53.25 
00:57.28 
00:40.57 
(01:04.56)
00:43.37 
00:42.40 
00:56.25 
00:44.76 = 00:49.29


----------



## A_Qber (Jul 30, 2009)

M-slices are pretty sweet.
i'm trying to get very familiar with roux, and its working, because i didn't know full OLL and full PLLs (2 looks)


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 30, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> I reallly want to switch to roux. But I've spent so much time learning OLL and PLL. And theres just sooo many CMLL algorithms. :/ I just love m-slices tho...



SAME!! 
So I'm just messing around trying to get the hang of it and then I figure, if I like it I'll switch. I just don't understand how you can recognize all of the CMLL cases!?! By the way what's the difference between CMLL and COLL? I know one doesn't mess up the edges and one does. Right?


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe CMLL messes up all the stuff you don't already have solved in Roux. So the M-slice and the top layer edges. COLL solves corners but preserves everything but top layer edge permutation.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, okay thanks. I think I'll learn CMLL then, for now until I want to get faster! =]


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

@sin recognition is pretty easy you basically find two similiar colors in the stickers and then you know what case depending on where the sticker colors are.

as for as my request. i wanted something that i can print because i have a couple of important appoinments that will take hours so i wanted something i could print to take with me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 30, 2009)

recognition will come with experience so don't worry about not being able to recognize 42 different CMLL cases with a single glance


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a Roux PB of 20.61, but I don't practice it. Waffle's videos are all you need. They're great.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Orienting bad edges are really easy with roux method im surprised. you start to notice a pattern between what turns into what case. im at the point where i can for the most part see how they are oriented then execute the orientation steps as one big alg. Step 4B is a pain in the butt but im getting better.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Other than blocks, 4b is my worst step. 1st block is the hardest for me though.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

i just took my average again today and:
Previous Avg: 01:03.27
Average: 49.29
Best Time: 46.42
Worst Time: 58.83
Individual Times:
1.	49.50	L2 R F2 L' R' D L2 R2 B F' L' B2 R' B D' U' B2 U' L' R D B L R' F
2.	(58.83)	L' D' U' R B D B' U' B U' B' F' R2 B' F D2 U B' F' U' R' D B F2 L2
3.	48.66	U L' R B' F' L D2 F D' U B2 F D L U L F2 D' U B' R' B' D' U' R'
4.	49.70	L2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 D' U' B2 F D2 U2 L2 B U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U R2
5.	(46.42)	F L2 D U' L F' L' R' U2 R B D B2 F2 D2 B' F D' F' D' U2 B2 D2 U2 B

needless to say im really happy so far.

cct question: whats "Best RA" mean?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think best RA is your best rolling average.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

so whats the dif between rolling average and the reg avg?


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 30, 2009)

For a regular average you say, "Ok I'm gonna do an average of 5" and your next 5 solves count. Rolling average is where you do a bunch of solves and its the best average of 5 found somewhere in the middle. So with solves a b c d e f g h i j k l m. The 5 consecutive solves c d e f and g might be the best average of 5, so that's your rolling average. 

However, I always thought RA was record average. Rolling average sounds better though..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> For a regular average you say, "Ok I'm gonna do an average of 5" and your next 5 solves count. Rolling average is where you do a bunch of solves and its the best average of 5 found somewhere in the middle. So with solves a b c d e f g h i j k l m. The 5 consecutive solves c d e f and g might be the best average of 5, so that's your rolling average.
> 
> However, I always thought RA was record average. Rolling average sounds better though..



Its record average..
My RA right now is equal to my best average with CCT


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 30, 2009)

it's not record average... It's rolling


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

i saw that later..
cct confuses me sometimes.

my rolling average is equal to my record avg? im confused...

EDIT: nvm i see now.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Record vs. Rolling? Hm... It's a good question. My only question is to why it would say "Best RA of 12," implying "Best Record Avg. of 12," which is redundant. "Best Rolling Avg. of 12," sounds better.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 30, 2009)

gah my times were good at first then died...

Cubes Solved: 35/35
Average: 51.40
Best Time: 38.22
Worst Time: 1:09.81
Individual Times:
1.	49.50	L2 R F2 L' R' D L2 R2 B F' L' B2 R' B D' U' B2 U' L' R D B L R' F
2.	58.83	L' D' U' R B D B' U' B U' B' F' R2 B' F D2 U B' F' U' R' D B F2 L2
3.	48.66	U L' R B' F' L D2 F D' U B2 F D L U L F2 D' U B' R' B' D' U' R'
4.	49.70	L2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 D' U' B2 F D2 U2 L2 B U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U R2
5.	46.42	F L2 D U' L F' L' R' U2 R B D B2 F2 D2 B' F D' F' D' U2 B2 D2 U2 B
6.	54.69	D U2 B' F' R2 D' U2 R' D2 L' U2 F' U B U F2 D F U B' L D R' U2 L
7.	48.80	U' F' L U2 L R2 D' U2 F2 L R D' U R2 U' L2 B F' L' F' U' F2 L2 R2 D'
8.	50.25	B' F L' R' D2 U B' F U2 B' L' D2 L2 F L R2 D2 R B F' D' U R U2 F
9.	43.06	L' R' U2 B' L' R2 B2 F R B U R' F' R' D2 F D' B2 F2 R2 B' D U' F U'
10.	47.14	L2 U2 L2 U B' D' U' R' D2 U2 B' D L R2 B2 L2 R' D U2 L' R' B R D' L2
11.	58.89	L R U' L' B2 F R2 U' B' F R2 F2 D2 U R' B' F2 L B D U B2 L R U2
12.	55.80	L R' B D2 R' B2 F' D' R' B2 U L' D U R' D' U' F L D2 U' B L R2 F
13.	56.34	R' F2 L' B2 F D L R' D' U' B' F L R2 D' U' R' D L' B2 L2 R2 D2 U L'
14.	52.67	D2 B' F' L' D U B D' U2 F2 R B R2 D F' L2 R2 U' B2 F' U2 L F' U' L'
15.	42.19	U2 R' U2 B F L2 B2 F2 U L R D2 U' L D2 U2 R F L2 R D B' U2 L R
16.	49.08	L R D' U2 F2 L2 R' D' B D U' B' F D L D L U B' F U2 R U L F'
17.	38.22	R2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 L' R' D U R' B' F' D' U2 L R' B F' D2 F L U2
18.	48.45	R' D2 U B2 D2 F' D' L2 F' L D' U F L D2 L2 R B F2 L' R' F' L F2 U
19.	54.62+	U B F' U' B2 L' R2 U B2 F L2 B2 L2 D L' R D R U' R D' U2 L2 D' U'
20.	56.31	L' R2 F' L2 R D U' F' D' U2 R2 F2 D' B D' F D U L' D2 B' F2 D F D
21.	49.59	L R B' R2 U2 L R2 F2 R2 B2 R' B' U2 B' F' U' F' D2 B D B' F2 U B2 R
22.	56.17	L2 B' U2 B2 D' L2 R' U' B' L R2 B D2 U R' F' D' U' B2 F L R' B2 F2 U
23.	55.62	L2 R' U B' F L2 B' F' L2 R' U' R U' R2 D U2 R' D F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B F2
24.	44.66	F' D' U L2 U2 L D2 U2 L2 B L' F' R B' F2 U2 R F2 D L2 D' U2 L' D L2
25.	49.72	B F' D' U2 L R F U' L D' L R' U2 B F2 D U2 F' D U2 F' L R2 B' F
26.	55.36	L' B' F2 R F D' R2 B' F' U' B U B F U B' F' L2 R' U2 B D' U R2 D
27.	46.53	B2 F R2 D' R D2 L' D2 F L' R B2 R2 U2 B' L R D2 B' D' U2 L' F2 U' R'
28.	52.42	R' B2 L2 B' F R B L R B2 D2 U2 L2 D F2 D B F L2 F D L B2 F' L
29.	43.86	L2 F L2 D2 U' L2 D B2 U' B L D B F' D L R' F2 L R2 U F R2 D' F'
30.	44.98	R' F D U' L R D U B F2 L R D U2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 F' R' B2 F2 L R'
31.	49.70	D U L' R' U L B' F' D U R B' L2 F2 L R' D2 U L2 R' D' B' D U R2
32.	1:09.81	L R D2 U' B U L R' B R' U' R D' U L2 R' U2 B F2 D2 U' B' F' U' R
33.	1:04.36	L R U' B2 L' R2 D B R' U2 F' D L2 D' B' R' B' F D' U2 B2 F' D U2 L
34.	53.91	R' F2 D2 U2 L R' D U' B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F' L2 U B2 U B' F2 U B R U
35.	52.80	L' B L' R2 B2 L D' L D' U' L2 B2 F2 L2 R' D F D' U2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 R'


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I sense improvement.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, you guys are doing pretty good, although I doubt you'll ever catch up with me...


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you guys memorizing the CMLL/COLL yet or are you just using OLL and PLL for the LL? With OLL/PLL I can get around a minute, maybe less avg. but I kinda want to learn the CMLL cases before I time myself.

ps- What's the big deal with BB? I think it's relativly easy. Just like Fridrich f2l, right? Or am I totally doing this wrong?! :fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> Are you guys memorizing the CMLL/COLL yet or are you just using OLL and PLL for the LL? With OLL/PLL I can get around a minute, maybe less avg. but I kinda want to learn the CMLL cases before I time myself.
> 
> ps- What's the big deal with BB? I think it's relativly easy. Just like Fridrich f2l, right? Or am I totally doing this wrong?! :fp



I can avg sub-20 with 2 Look Corners. Work on blocks


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Am I doing the blocks right though?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2009)

slncuber21 said:


> Am I doing the blocks right though?



you're blocks are totally wrong. a complete first 1x2x3 block takes at most 9 moves (correct me if I'm wrong). where if do fridrich f2l would increase that number. I'm not sure about the move count for the second

in other word f2l for block building is WRONG

EDIT about 10-12 moves STM is what I do for the first block


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, thanks Waffle. :]


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 1, 2009)

F2B times:
1st:13.36,9.11,9.31,21.45,14.91 = 13.628
2nd:15.11,24.86,12.53,28.41,8.33 = 17.848
Step 4 times
a: 8.30,2.89,2.78,1.30,5.06 = 4.066
b: 5.20,1.64,3.22,5.88,1.81 = 3.55
c: 4.78,2.92,3.11,.73,3.58 = 3.024

total: 31 seconds in execution time. Recog time is horrible...

for the most part this is execution though


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> F2B times:
> 1st:13.36,9.11,9.31,21.45,14.91 = 13.628
> 2nd:15.11,24.86,12.53,28.41,8.33 = 17.848
> Step 4 times
> ...



Wow, you _really_ have to work on your blocks. I can usually do both of my blocks in the time it takes to do just your second one., sometimes even just your first one.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > F2B times:
> ...



trust me i know.. i hate beginning block building. But i think ive got it down decently now. Ive been working on blocks since i got up this morning until now and will continue to all day. Look at my f2b solutions thread i think i did good with my First block. Second one still sucks.

Heres a Roux solve and i do a 2 look step 3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

I question your S turns...I never do S moves. re-grips slow me down...which is probably why your blocks aren't good


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm now doing a lot of cube rotations in the first block (so no more S's or E's!) and have no cube rotations during the rest of the solve!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I just created a StachuWithRoux account on cubemania just for practicing Roux, since I 'officially' switched yesterday.
I'll do some averages over the next few hours, but I think I'm around 35s.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Well, I just created a StachuWithRoux account just for practicing Roux, since I 'officially' switched yesterday.
> I'll do some averages over the next few hours, but I think I'm around 35s.



YAY!  ROUXFTW!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

YES!! I'm officially sub-30, sub-32 on every solve, and am starting to work toward sub-25, in my sig I had 3 lucky cases, so my average dropped a lot.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2009)

mhmm...I expect sub30 for me at the end of tomm, after a cubing marathon.
Then sub25 like a month later. then idk.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

5 seconds in one day, then 5 more in a month? Those are pretty high expectations.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 5 seconds in one day, then 5 more in a month? Those are pretty high expectations.


yeah, but I get 23s with CFOP, and have done fairly little with Roux
Doing little with Roux thusfar, it will be easier for me to advance.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

Phew, at least you're not up north.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Phew, at least you're not up north.


...elaborate?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ...elaborate?



I'm setting out to be the fastest Roux user in all of Canada, you're in the States so it doesn't effect my goal.

Does anyone know who the fastest Roux user in Canada is, by any chance?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > ...elaborate?
> ...


umm...me, once I move their after college. (or maybe someone knows of a decent computer programming school there?)
btw. I'll be at CO.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> umm...me, once I move their after college. (or maybe someone knows of a decent computer programming school there?)
> btw. I'll be at CO.



Red River College, in Winnipeg. CO?

EDIT: Are you a Canadian citizen though?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > umm...me, once I move their after college. (or maybe someone knows of a decent computer programming school there?)
> ...


Canadian Open == CO
No. But I will be.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Canadian Open == CO
> No. But I will be.



You stink.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'll be at CO.



...take me with you...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 3, 2009)

waffle...we'll talk.
Hopefully no one else dies. :/
This is a 2-day comp, though...I'd probably take off school on the following monday, and drive back then.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 3, 2009)

yay my post turned canadian.  

anyway since my comps gone i dont have a timer and now i can really work on f2b.. i think i avg about 10 secs each. And learn more CMLL 

@waffle I dont use S just when i put my solutions on forum because i hate rotation notation.

i can get on here with ps3 tho XD


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> yay my post turned canadian.
> 
> anyway since my comps gone i dont have a timer and now i can really work on f2b.. i think i avg about 10 secs each. And learn more CMLL
> 
> ...



I didn't learn CMLL until I was sub-23...
I think I was averaging 7 seconds per block. But it's your choice. In my opinion only a few CMLLs will cut your times a whole lot


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 3, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > yay my post turned canadian.
> ...



im learning them slowly as im working on blocks etc. that way i dont learn them all at once and have problems later


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

5: 00:40.45 
4: 00:52.07 
3: 00:41.76 
2: 00:43.39 
1: 00:47.53 

Avg. 5: 00:45.04 

woot i dropeed ~6 seconds in a week xDD


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

your 4b sucks  work on that.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

i made a mistake it wasnt 6 seconds i went from 1:10 to 45 seconds so 25 seconds in a week. xDD much more impressive.

Cant use Edit apparently...


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, if waffle is watching this, could you help me out on f2b?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

12: 00:41.73 
11: 00:40.36 
10: 00:44.03 
9: 00:29.70 
8: 00:37.67 
7: 00:43.68 
6: 00:45.01 
5: 00:40.45 
4: 00:52.07 
3: 00:41.76 
2: 00:43.39 
1: 00:47.53 

Average: 00:42.28 

pb now 29.70 XDD


----------



## Rawn (Aug 11, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Oh, if waffle is watching this, could you help me out on f2b?



I think you mean reading.


----------



## Nghia (Aug 11, 2009)

Sub-30 average !!

Statistics for 08-11-2009 19:02:10

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 29.52
Standard Deviation: 2.92
Best Time: 24.88
Worst Time: 35.38
Individual Times:
1.	29.70	B2 U B R2 B F L2 R B2 F' D' U B2 R' U' R2 B' F L R D' B2 F' R2 D2
2.	27.05	B' D' U' B2 L D2 L R' U2 B L2 R U B' L D' U B F' U' L2 R2 D R2 D2
3.	33.38	L' D L D U F' L' F2 U2 R B' L' R B2 D' L' D2 F L' R B' F U' B' U
4.	27.42	L R U2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 B' F R B2 U B' F' L' B L D2 R' D2 U2 B F' R
5.	27.47	R' D L2 R D U2 B F2 U F' D U2 F2 R' B D U2 L F2 D L' F D' U' R2
6.	27.30	B' F L2 R2 F2 U2 L F R2 D U B' U2 B' L' U2 B R' U R2 F' U2 B D2 U
7.	30.44	D2 L U R' D U2 L2 R F D2 F D2 U2 L R U2 F R2 D' L2 R B L2 R2 F'
8.	30.66	D2 U' L2 R2 U R' D U' B D2 B R' B L2 U2 R2 U2 L' B' F D L2 R2 D' U2
9.	28.25	L' D U2 L R' B2 F' D F2 U2 L R B L2 R2 U' B2 F L2 R' B2 L B2 L' B'
10.	35.38	L2 D L2 R' B' F2 L' R D' F U B2 F' L' B' D U2 B2 L' D U2 B' F' R D2
11.	24.88	D' L' U F' D U' F2 R U' F2 R2 B D U2 F2 D2 B' F2 U2 B R' U' L B' D
12.	32.33	L F D2 R' B' L' R2 U' L R2 F2 L' F D' B F' R' B R B2 F' D2 L2 R' B2


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

25: 00:43.18 x 
24: 00:45.00 x 
23: 00:44.78 x 
22: 00:42.11 x 
21: 00:36.25 x 
20: 00:40.15 x 
19: 00:36.37 x 
18: 00:41.79 x 
17: 00:44.95 x 
16: 00:42.00 x 
15: 00:41.76 x 
14: 00:34.36 x 
13: 00:48.89 x 
12: 00:38.00 x 
11: 00:39.23 x 
10: 00:46.28 x 
9: 00:44.46 x 
8: 00:48.95 x 
7: 00:41.34 x 
6: 00:49.95 x 
5: 00:46.07 x 
4: 00:35.73 x 
3: 00:43.68 x 
2: 00:42.76 x 
1: 00:39.89 x 

Average: 00:42.32 

xDD i broke sub-40 a lot i like my progress im progressing at least 10x faster than i did with fridrich and this is soooo much more fun XDDDD

i started out to do an average of 5 and i just didnt want to stop... xD

oh and i was listening to this vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhBQTpPfUAc&feature=fvw his heads a rubiks cube xDDD


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

All of you have surpassed me in roux,  I think I started less than a week ago. Still sub 50


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

HAHA, sub-25 average!! I'm catchin up to Waffle.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been practicing roux for about a month or so now and my first block is still horrible. It takes a lot of practice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2009)

sub35.
17hr plane ride tomm....


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll post a breakdown of my times here. Can anyone give me some tips on how to get faster?

Blocks: 23 seconds
2 look CMLL: 7 seconds
Orient edges: 5 seconds
L and R edges: 5 seconds
Final step: 5 seconds
Avg: 50 seconds


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

12: 00:35.12 x 
11: 00:39.14 x 
10: 00:40.50 x 
9: 00:42.70 x 
8: 00:42.42 x 
7: 00:36.86 x 
6: 00:35.54 x 
5: 00:33.20 x 
4: 00:42.21 x 
3: 00:33.78 x 
2: 00:48.73 x 
1: 00:40.09 x 

More Sub-40's yay xDD
50% is sub 40 soon to be 100% 
Average: 00:39.19


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I'll post a breakdown of my times here. Can anyone give me some tips on how to get faster?
> 
> Blocks: 23 seconds
> 2 look CMLL: 7 seconds
> ...



0.0
your step4 sucks worse then your f2b.
work on step 4 

it should take less then a second for all sub steps of Step 4 i do them in about a second usually

ill do a breakdon solve here shortly


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey. jms_gears1, can you show me a breakdown of your times? 

edit: nvm,  you beat me to it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

F2b: 26.00 
2LCMLL: 9.03
orient:3.07
L&R:3.43
final:4.86

twas a bad solve 0.0 erm or halfway decent
37.32


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

When you take a breakdown you normally take an average...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

lol yea i ment to but i just posted one solve xD imma take an average soon


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, btw, I hate it when it's the non-symetrical case for 4c because one of them is completely symmetrical so you just do it, and the other you may need a x rotation, but on the other one you sometimes you have to do a z2 or something like that.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

AVERAGE breakdown 
f2b:21.25
2LCMLL:5.30
Step4 a:3.22
Step4 b:3.03
step4 c:2.5


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Thanks, btw, I hate it when it's the non-symetrical case for 4c because one of them is completely symmetrical so you just do it, and the other you may need a x rotation, but on the other one you sometimes you have to do a z2 or something like that.



ok so you lost me 

i do 4c without actual algs i just know how to do it.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm...thank's I'll work on my stuff.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I'll post a breakdown of my times here. Can anyone give me some tips on how to get faster?
> 
> Blocks: 23 seconds
> 2 look CMLL: 7 seconds
> ...



blocks and all of step 4


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

Yay! I can sub 10 the last step! New avg: 45 seconds!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2009)

blocks are pretty good for someone with 50 seconds
i think... 
im no authority


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

Let me see...

First Block: 6 seconds
Second Block: 8 seconds
Corners: 6 seconds
Edges: 5 seconds
Total: 25 seconds


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Me and Blocks are in a hate/love relationship lol i hate them but they are soo fun to do xD i just cant seem to get under 17 seconds with them, because ill have an amazing 4 second FB and then 2B will be like screw you...

corners i know 2 look and my cube pops a lot during this step.

edges i really like this step i think for all of step four i average about 5.5 - 6 seconds.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Me and Blocks are in a hate/love relationship lol i hate them but they are soo fun to do xD i just cant seem to get under 17 seconds with them, because ill have an amazing 4 second FB and then 2B will be like screw you...



Then do R, r, and U scrambles, and work on just the second block. Thats what I do sometimes.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2009)

its crazy what you can do in one day 

12: 00:33.36 x 
11: 00:38.45 x 
10: 00:37.40 x 
9: 00:34.14 x 
8: 00:37.79 x 
7: 00:36.42 x 
6: 00:28.34 x 
5: 00:39.46 x 
4: 00:38.59 x 
3: 00:40.75 x 
2: 00:40.23 x 
1: 00:32.71 x 
Average 00:36.47


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey gears, check out my time in the Weekly competition 2009-33.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2009)

nice ill be there eventually >: )

so watch out mini? xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> nice ill be there eventually >: )
> 
> so watch out mini? xD



Lol, or Matt, or Goings. mini works though.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

12: 00:33.23 x 
11: 00:39.70 x 
10: 00:38.89 x 
9: 00:36.21 x 
8: 00:35.34 x 
7: 00:33.14 x 
6: 00:36.78 x 
5: 00:39.43 x 
4: 00:31.14 x 
3: 00:33.37 x 
2: 00:37.40 x 
1: 00:38.42 x 

Average: 00:36.09 

woot im officially sub-40 for every solve unless i just kinda stop and stare at the cube and cant find the piece for 20 seconds -.-


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> 12: 00:33.23 x
> 11: 00:39.70 x
> 10: 00:38.89 x
> 9: 00:36.21 x
> ...



Haha, once I did the "look at the cube and slooooowly solve the second block because you're trying to learn something and not care about the time. I forgot about the timer, when I stopped it, it was like 22 seconds. If I speedsolved, it would have been like 16. FMCL.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > 12: 00:33.23 x
> ...



lol nice it seems like everyone does crap like that. id be the one to do it in a competition lol.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> lol nice it seems like everyone does crap like that. id be the one to do it in a competition lol.



Haha, at a comp I plan on lighting my shoes on fire, so that I solve faster so I can put them out. It should work if I don't lose my feet.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > lol nice it seems like everyone does crap like that. id be the one to do it in a competition lol.
> ...



!! thats a really good idea. maybe i could borrow your flamthrower?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



I was planning on using someone elses...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



well then you should knock him out and say someone else stole it and you managed to buy your own?


----------

